# Dice intergration kit not working... did I do somthing wrong?



## anthem85 (Mar 10, 2009)

This is the kit I purchased
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
I have a 2007 audi a4 with the 6 disc indash changer with the optional satilite radio but not hooked up. 
I hooked it up with the smaller connector as this is what the manuel said to do... After this I hit the cd key twice and it started playing my songs from the iphone but there was no text or playlist words on my stero... only cd1-6 and the controls on my steeringwheel dont work either.... I read on the info they had this works with my system
I want to know did I purchase the wrong thing?


----------



## anthem85 (Mar 10, 2009)

yup purchased the wrong thing....


----------

